# Lightning and 6" of Snow in London Ontario



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

This was such a wicked storm the thunder and lightning combined with the snow was just excellent I wish I had pics of all the broken and fallen trees.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

looks nice. i always love seeing that orange sky at night when its snowing. im sure there's more trees down than you can count. how come the blade isnt on?


----------



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

06HD BOSS;619295 said:


> looks nice. i always love seeing that orange sky at night when its snowing. im sure there's more trees down than you can count. how come the blade isnt on?


The truck in the front of that one has the plow on it this weekend is for the next one.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

davewh;619276 said:


> I wish I had pics of all the broken and fallen trees.


Would you like to borrow some of my Oct. snow storm pictures?


----------



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

grandview;619311 said:


> Would you like to borrow some of my Oct. snow storm pictures?


cool lets see them


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

You didn't plow that?


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Argh, is it snowing everywhere but here? Apparently we used up our October snow for the decade.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

We didn't get even a flake here in Pickering/Ajax.


----------

